# Light to White Feces?



## SunSiberians

One of my dogs has really, really light poop, it comes out like a beige and soon looks bleached white perhaps from the sun. 

What could this be an indicator of?


----------



## Ginny01OT

I am not sure but does your dog chew on or eat bones? The reason why I am questioning is because when Riley eats a big RMB over the course of a few days his poops are very light also when he eats rabbit his poops are lighter than they would normally be.


----------



## SunSiberians

Ginny01OT said:


> I am not sure but does your dog chew on or eat bones? The reason why I am questioning is because when Riley eats a big RMB over the course of a few days his poops are very light also when he eats rabbit his poops are lighter than they would normally be.


No he doesn't he's been eating only Innova Evo (no treats or hand outs) and his poop has been like this for a couple of days. On the landing last night one of the dogs had an accident and when I discovered it, it was cream colored. That color is definately not normal for him and I'm concerned it may indicate an intestinal problem. 

Thanks!
Alicia


----------



## Ginny01OT

mmmmm-Is the dog on any meds or could he/she have eaten something unknowingly? I would probably just call the vet in the AM to see what they have to say--they might ask for a stool sample. Please keep us posted.--How old is the dog? I found this online: 

I noticed, starting about a month ago that her stool is pure white. There have been no significant dietary changes.

Any thoughts? - Frank


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

it could be a deficiency of the bile. Warrents a trip to the Veterinarian.


----------



## SunSiberians

Ginny01OT said:


> mmmmm-Is the dog on any meds or could he/she have eaten something unknowingly? I would probably just call the vet in the AM to see what they have to say--they might ask for a stool sample. Please keep us posted.--How old is the dog? I found this online:
> 
> I noticed, starting about a month ago that her stool is pure white. There have been no significant dietary changes.
> 
> Any thoughts? - Frank
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> it could be a deficiency of the bile. Warrents a trip to the Veterinarian.


Lakota's 3.5 and he has been on lots of meds lately - stuff for his thyroid, multi vitams, vitamin E, and Omega 3. I'll call the vet and ask if that could have anything to do with it, I'll also ask if I can bring in a sample for testing. Oh poor Lakota.  If only I knew then what I know now about irresponsible breeders - I just had to learn the hard way. Now I know and research everything to death!


----------



## Ginny01OT

I am sure you are going thru a lot and I am sorry that you are but Lakota sounds like a real love and if that is him in your avatar he is quite gorgeous (and if that isn't him I am sure he still is, I saw other pixs you posted). Chances are it has something to do with the meds he is on but you are better off just calling and asking if not for anything else, PEACE of MIND.


----------



## Shalva

SunSiberians said:


> Lakota's 3.5 and he has been on lots of meds lately - stuff for his thyroid, multi vitams, vitamin E, and Omega 3. I'll call the vet and ask if that could have anything to do with it, I'll also ask if I can bring in a sample for testing. Oh poor Lakota.  If only I knew then what I know now about irresponsible breeders - I just had to learn the hard way. Now I know and research everything to death!


it sounds to me like to much calcium in his diet, I would be concerned about the high protein levels in the Evo with a dog who has thyroid issues..... 
Evo works fantastic for some dogs.... but for dogs it doesn't work for its horrible.... they either do GREAT or poorly on it..... you might want to see if a food change does the trick.... they say the poop is the window to the dog.... 

just some thoughts

and about the irresponsible breeders.... nothing you can do, hindsight is 20 20 
at least you were adult enough to admit your mistake.... and learn from it and that is all you can do..... that and be committed to your pup as you clearly are. 
s


----------



## Ginny01OT

I agree about the calcium but the dog is 3 1/2 years old and I am not sure if that would be a major factor with the food ( I know it definitely is for younger dogs/pups) but again, that is a good question for the vet and if a stool sample is brought in I guess they can test for that (Maybe bloodwork is needed, not sure)


----------



## Shalva

my dogs at 6 and 7 still occasionally get white light stool if the calcium is to high on a meal or two...... now of course I feed a raw diet.... 
thats why I had concerns about the combination of the evo and the thyroid issues.... 
good question for the vet though you are right... the problem is that vets know so little about nutrition... and if she noticed the change coincided wtih the food change I would consider going to a different food..... 

I have heard great things about evo and I have heard not so great things at the same time. 
s


----------



## SunSiberians

Lakota is actually on the Innova Evo light which has less protein and fat then the regular - do you think that still is innapropriate for his condition?

Yeah hindsight 20/20 could have helped a lot in many aspects of my life...which brings me to another thought Shalva - I want to thank you for your advice in my other thread (conserning other dog breeds) and will say that in the future when I am completely dogless I will ponder my life and lifestyle and see if I can bring a dog into my household, I won't be selfish...as hard as it may be. But seriously thank you for opening my eyes - even though I was a bit defensive at first.


----------



## Shalva

SunSiberians said:


> Lakota is actually on the Innova Evo light which has less protein and fat then the regular - do you think that still is innapropriate for his condition?
> 
> Yeah hindsight 20/20 could have helped a lot in many aspects of my life...which brings me to another thought Shalva - I want to thank you for your advice in my other thread (conserning other dog breeds) and will say that in the future when I am completely dogless I will ponder my life and lifestyle and see if I can bring a dog into my household, I won't be selfish...as hard as it may be. But seriously thank you for opening my eyes - even though I was a bit defensive at first.


Sun I wasnt sure if you had seen what I wrote after because I didn't want to upset you, I know that you are devoted to your dogs... there is no doubt in my mind about that.... shoot I am the first one to not always think things through all the way and it has gotten me into more than my share of jams.... but the reason I said what I did was because I know that you would do what was best for the puppers and you know more about that job than I do.... I think you are a great dog owner.... I just wanted you to think about the timing..... there is no doubt that if you thought you were in a position to handle a dog then you would be... I just wanted you to consider some things.... 

as far as your pup and the Evo.... I can't answer that question... I just don't know.... I dont knwo what her food was before... and why you switched..... I also dont know if she is doing well otherwise if the stool issue will clear up over time after she adjusts..... however.... I am concerned with the thyroid and the high protein and that is something to talk to your vet about.... maybe its fine.... I dont know.... it just sounds like she is pooping out calcium.... and where that calcium is from or why I dont have an answer..... again just something to think about. 

S


----------



## SunSiberians

Shalva said:


> Sun I wasnt sure if you had seen what I wrote after because I didn't want to upset you, I know that you are devoted to your dogs... there is no doubt in my mind about that.... shoot I am the first one to not always think things through all the way and it has gotten me into more than my share of jams.... but the reason I said what I did was because I know that you would do what was best for the puppers and you know more about that job than I do.... I think you are a great dog owner.... I just wanted you to think about the timing..... there is no doubt that if you thought you were in a position to handle a dog then you would be... I just wanted you to consider some things....


I did, and it gave me some food for thought.  I do care and when that time comes we'll see what my world looks like.



> as far as your pup and the Evo.... I can't answer that question... I just don't know.... I dont knwo what her food was before... and why you switched..... I also dont know if she is doing well otherwise if the stool issue will clear up over time after she adjusts..... however.... I am concerned with the thyroid and the high protein and that is something to talk to your vet about.... maybe its fine.... I dont know.... it just sounds like she is pooping out calcium.... and where that calcium is from or why I dont have an answer..... again just something to think about.
> 
> S


_He_ (lol) used to be on Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice - but after the recall thing, I was too concerned to risk it so I switched to grain free Evo. Now that he's gained all this weight he's on the light Evo. 
OH GOODNESS - I just read that the Light Evo has 20% MORE protein and 30% less fat...good or bad? 

His food uses whole turkey and whole chicken as the first ingredients listed - therefor does contain the bone - could that be increasing his calcium intake and if so, is that necessarily a bad thing?

My other thought is could it be all the mesquite beans he likes to eat? The beans are actually good for dogs - so I never stop them, but they are cream colored when dry so could possibly contribute to the coloration - however usually when they eat the beans you can see the peices of it passed through in their stool (I'm always analysing their poop) - it makes their poop look like coyote droppings. 

One more observation is his poop is very solid.


----------



## Shalva

SunSiberians said:


> I did, and it gave me some food for thought.  I do care and when that time comes we'll see what my world looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> _He_ (lol) used to be on Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice - but after the recall thing, I was too concerned to risk it so I switched to grain free Evo. Now that he's gained all this weight he's on the light Evo.
> OH GOODNESS - I just read that the Light Evo has 20% MORE protein and 30% less fat...good or bad?
> 
> His food uses whole turkey and whole chicken as the first ingredients listed - therefor does contain the bone - could that be increasing his calcium intake and if so, is that necessarily a bad thing?
> 
> My other thought is could it be all the mesquite beans he likes to eat? The beans are actually good for dogs - so I never stop them, but they are cream colored when dry so could possibly contribute to the coloration - however usually when they eat the beans you can see the peices of it passed through in their stool (I'm always analysing their poop) - it makes their poop look like coyote droppings.
> 
> One more observation is his poop is very solid.


it may not be a bad thing.... if the poop is very solid.... it may be just fine.... he may just be pooping out extra calcium.... 

here is my thought.... 
if he is doing well on the food.... and if the stool is solid.... wait and see how it goes..... 
if it becomes a problem (watch for constipation) then I would change to a different food..... but for right now if he is acting healthy and the stool is solid then just give it a bit and see what happens. 
I would however have a conversation with your vet about it and see what they say.... wouldn't hurt to just chat with them about it. 
s


----------



## britishbandit

My first instinct when I read your post was to say "Do you have cats?" LOL Before I bought the covered cat litters, my dogs used to eat the litter, which made their stools white.


----------



## borzoimom

SunSiberians said:


> One of my dogs has really, really light poop, it comes out like a beige and soon looks bleached white perhaps from the sun.
> 
> What could this be an indicator of?


 Its an indicator of a highly digestable diet.. Think about it- if the feces was would NOT digest- the world would be covered in uh.. well you know.. My dogs stool goes to white powder dust within a matter of a day or two.. Much easier on me to not " have to pick up.." Its uh- blowing in the wind.. " lol 
Since I feed raw- without dyes, non digestable sources, and no preservatives- the stool is always beige turning to white.


----------

